# Spray rail efficiency



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

Anybody with experience with boats like the Vantage, Cayo 173, Chittums skiff, and it looks like Glasser is making a boat with a similar spray rail. Has that style spray rail made an unquestionable difference? Not asking what skiff is best. Just talking spray rails.


----------



## Shallow Hal (Jun 4, 2013)

Spray rail on vantage will keep you dry. Directs water away from boat and down, which prevents wind from blowing spray back at you. 

Fished on one several times and stayed dry regardless of seas.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I fished a Chittum and the skiff was very dry especially when crossing a wake.

I question just how durable these protruding spray rails are when it comes to banging against a dock or piling?


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

All the info you need-

http://chrismorejohn.blogspot.com/2015/01/a-new-flats-boat-design-commission-from.html?m=1


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

^that is a great read thank you!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I have had my Vantage for 4 years and it is a very dry riding skiff. The spray rails do exactly as they are designed to do. I have been fly fishing in the salt for over 40 years and have been on a ton of skiffs. The Vantage is as dry as they come. And yes I have gotten wet even on my boat on a rare occasion. Anybody who says they never get wet on skiff xyz just stays home if its not glass calm out. With the right tide and wind direction and speed you will get wet on any skiff made sooner or later.


----------

